
Thinner and Lighter Laptops Have Screwed Us All - shortformblog
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/9kmkve/thinner-and-lighter-laptops-have-screwed-us-all
======
Finnucane
The 'gaming' laptop I got a few years ago from Mythlogic gives me near-desktop
performance (or at least the equivalent when it was new). But it is as the
article suggests: it is not light, or thin, or quiet. I keep it plugged in
most of the time because the battery life is not that great. On the other hand
it has a full array of ports and I can open it and easily access the
internals. I wouldn't trade it for an Apple laptop.

